# AMR losing San Diego to Falck



## Mitchellmvhs (Apr 11, 2021)

Redirect Notice
		


Just curious if anyone has any insight on this or how they’re going to operate the transfer. Really crazy how much Falck/Care has been growing. I mean my company lost all our 911 contracts for OC by them a few years back. Any input from AMR SD guys?


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 11, 2021)

Based on how other companies did it (I have no insight into SD) I would imagine Falck would hire more than 50% of the current AMR employees, and put them in Falck uniforms, and tell them to keep doing what they are doing.  They would keep the good people, and avoid the others.  After all, the current AMR people know the area, so it makes sense to hire them (likely for less than they were making at AMR).

If the EMS system hasn't had an upgrade in SD in 11 years (as per the second article), maybe change is good?









						Panel Votes 4-0 to Forward Controversial New Ambulance Contract to City Council
					

Civil rights leader Rev. Al Sharpton has called for San Diego to reject a contract with Falck USA, which has drawn criticism in Northern California.




					timesofsandiego.com
				












						San Diego fire chief urges switch to new ambulance provider
					

A long-awaited vote to decide whether the city will switch from American Medical Response to Falck is scheduled for Tuesday




					www.ems1.com


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 11, 2021)

I work in SDCo, though not for AMR. From what I've heard the pay at Falck is going to be significantly higher than AMR, but, based on what's gone on in NorCal, I wouldn't expect that to last forever. As far as the EMS system there was the OG Hartson Ambulance, then Rural Metro/SDFD San Diego Medical Services, which folded after a big RM embezzlement scandal and became just RM. Hartson became AMR SD County, which had CSA 17(Del Mar, Encinitas, Solana) and the south bay(Nat City, Chulajuana). Now there are two AMR's(City, County), County AMR just lost most of the south to CVFD's new program and City is going Falck. Not a good year for the Borg.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 11, 2021)

Every time these companies get huge and start playing games, they fall. Then it starts all over.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 13, 2021)

I’m a little surprised that Mercy didn’t try to pick up a contract or two. But then again, they’re probably content with just having the CAL FIRE/San Diego Co. contract.


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 13, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I’m a little surprised that Mercy didn’t try to pick up a contract or two. But then again, they’re probably content with just having the CAL FIRE/San Diego Co. contract.


I believe they're owned by AMR's parent company now anyway.


----------



## Emily Starton (Apr 16, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Every time these companies get huge and start playing games, they fall. Then it starts all over.


That's how tough life is. No matter what you achieve, you are still vulnerable to getting down.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Dec 17, 2021)

Anybody know how the transition went? Can’t even find anything on mainstream news. All these articles leading up to the takeover to create doubt and frenzy. Then nothing…


----------



## Aprz (Dec 17, 2021)

I was in San Diego a couple of days ago. Talked to some locals and they said it went smoothly.


----------



## CbrMonster (Dec 18, 2021)

I can tell you first hand, that Chula Vista ambulances and mercy are both running very frequently into falcks area, and that they are short staffed on a considerable number of their units.

Chula Vista medics are pissed as they’re getting pulled in frequently and their city is busy as is

Also mercy is not owned by Amr, it is still family owned, McCormick which was under mercy and was sold to Amr is based out of la county


----------

